# first-in first-out



## isasisa

Hola a todos:
Estoy con un documento de patente relativo a una máquina expendedora, y aparece esta expresión que no acierto a traducir de una forma adecuada. Es una patente japonesa traducida de máquina al inglés, lo que dificulta mucho su comprensión. El párrafo dice: "To obstain de merchandise housing and ejecting devide of an automatic vending machine for surely operating the first-in first-out of merchandise".
"Para obtener una almacen de mercancía y un dispositivo expulsador de una máquina automática de venta que asegura la operación de "entrada y salida" (?) de mercancías". 
Tiene alquien una traducción más ajustada?
Muchas gracias.


----------



## mirx

isasisa said:


> Hola a todos:
> Estoy con un documento de patente relativo a una máquina expendedora, y aparece esta expresión que no acierto a traducir de una forma adecuada. Es una patente japonesa traducida de máquina al inglés, lo que dificulta mucho su comprensión. El párrafo dice: "To obstain de merchandise housing and ejecting devide of an automatic vending machine for surely operating the first-in first-out of merchandise".
> "Para obtener una almacen de mercancía y un dispositivo expulsador de una máquina automática de venta que asegura la operación de "entrada y salida" (?) de mercancías".
> Tiene alquien una traducción más ajustada?
> Muchas gracias.


 
Esa leyenda de la máquina es una poítica en el control de recursos materiales. Recuerdo que llevé esa clase en la escuela y vimos esa teoría pero desafortunadamente no logró recordar cual era el nombre.

Si pones tu duda en el foro de términos técnicos, quizá te puedan ayudar.


----------



## abeltio

Para obtener un dispositivo de almacenaje y despacho de mercadería de una máquina de expendio automático que garantice el manejo de la mercadería según el principio FIFO(*).

(*) FIFO sigla en inglés que significa "first-in-first-out", en manejo de inventario esto significa que el primer elemento que entró a almacén es el primero en salir. De esta manera se evita que un elemento cualquiera quede almacenado mucho tiempo, lo que es importante en elementos que tienen un período de caducidad establecido.

Esta técnica se usa con la sigla en inglés, al menos en Argentina.


----------



## 0scar

_first-in first-out=FIFO=primero entrado-primero salido=PEPS_
también 
_last-in first-out=LIFO=último entrado-primero salido=UEPS_


----------



## María Madrid

En España también se usa FIFO y LIFO de manera habitual, no estoy segura de que se utilice de manera habitual alguna alternativa más hispana. Saludos,


----------



## Tampiqueña

En México se le llama método PEPS = Primeras Entradas Primeras Salidas, también está el sistema UEPS = Últimas Entradas Primeras Salidas.


----------



## María Madrid

Mucho mejor esa versión en español que lo de FIFO LIFO... qué pena que por aquí no se use! Saludos,


----------



## lpfr

María Madrid said:


> Mucho mejor esa versión en español que lo de FIFO LIFO... qué pena que por aquí no se use! Saludos,


 En realidad hay intentos de utilizar palabras más hispánicas. Mira por ejemplo esto:
http://www.it.uc3m.es/~ptb/clases/java/00/6/
http://arantxa.ii.uam.es/~edi1/Practicas/Enunciados/P3/Practica3.htm
  Utiliza "pila" para LIFO y "cola" para FIFO.
  Creo que "cola" no se utiliza mucho, en cambio "pila" sí se utiliza, sobre todo para el "stack" de las computadoras  y microprocesadores que es, por supuesto, un LIFO.


----------



## mirx

Tampiqueña said:


> En México se le llama método PEPS = Primeras Entradas Primeras Salidas, también está el sistema UEPS = Últimas Entradas Primeras Salidas.


 
Por suepuesto que se llama así, ¡cómo puede olvidarlo!

Gracias por la recordada.


----------



## Tampiqueña

mirx said:


> Por suepuesto que se llama así, ¡cómo puede olvidarlo!
> 
> Gracias por la recordada.


 
¡De nada! Para eso estamos, para ayudarnos unos a otros .


----------



## María Madrid

lpfr said:


> En realidad hay intentos de utilizar palabras más hispánicas. Mira por ejemplo esto:
> http://www.it.uc3m.es/~ptb/clases/java/00/6/
> http://arantxa.ii.uam.es/~edi1/Practicas/Enunciados/P3/Practica3.htm
> Utiliza "pila" para LIFO y "cola" para FIFO.
> Creo que "cola" no se utiliza mucho, en cambio "pila" sí se utiliza, sobre todo para el "stack" de las computadoras y microprocesadores que es, por supuesto, un LIFO.


Gracias por la información! Saludos,


----------

